# Solved: DBLIST32.OCX Problem



## devagral (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Guys, My o/s is windows 7 ultimate
, I've just installed a new software, but when iI run it, I get " Component 'DBLIST32.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered a file is missing or invalid". Pl. advise how to remedy this problem. Thanks.


----------



## devagral (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi friends, after running the file 'mdac_typ' a file included in installation pack, my problem has been resolved. Thanks


----------

